# retirees



## nannayvonne (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everone, could any body tell me if people who emigrate to NZ who are already retired get any concessions regarding doctors and prescriptions ect like we get in the UK. I would be very greatful ifsomeone could help on this matter .


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Define concessions?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

...as in 'locals rates' medical care, country's pension etc... am I interpreting you right?

If you have a residents permit then I believe you are entitled to the same medical care as the rest of us - i.e. subsidised doctors visits (you still pay but it's less), prescriptions ($3 a pop - sooo much cheaper than the UK) and free medical care while in hospital. 

For NZ pension - you are entitled to it once you have been a resident for 10 years. Until then you'll claim the UK pension. After then you get the UK pension topped up to the NZ level (which is more generous).

But I'm not sure which visa you'd be coming over on. Hope that helps though...


----------



## nannayvonne (Feb 16, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> ...as in 'locals rates' medical care, country's pension etc... am I interpreting you right?
> 
> If you have a residents permit then I believe you are entitled to the same medical care as the rest of us - i.e. subsidised doctors visits (you still pay but it's less), prescriptions ($3 a pop - sooo much cheaper than the UK) and free medical care while in hospital.
> 
> ...


thank you very much that was most helpful, we are coming over on a parent visa hopefully in the next few months. 
yvonne


----------



## nannayvonne (Feb 16, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Define concessions?


I meant doctors and prescriptions transport and things like that


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

nannayvonne said:


> I meant doctors and prescriptions transport and things like that


Hi,

I draw an age pension & work part time. I have a Super Gold card SuperGold Headline - SuperGold (The SuperGold Card is a discounts and concessions card for seniors and veterans, in recognition of their contribution to New Zealand society) 

Who can get a SuperGold Card?
You are eligible to receive a SuperGold Card if you are:
65 years or over and legally and ordinarily resident in New Zealand
under 65 years and receive the Non-Qualified Spouse or Partner rate of NZ Super or Veteran's Pension under 65 years and currently receive the Veteran's Pension.
If you are not legally and ordinarily resident in New Zealand, you will not qualify to receive a card.

"Ordinarily resident" means someone who is normally and lawfully resident in New Zealand and intends to stay here.

I get prescriptions for $3 (if on the list) free bus travel within Auckland (not in peak periods) free ferry to Waiheke Island. Also reduced admission to cinema & some other events.There are other discounts offered by other stores & service providers, but honestly you can do just as well shopping around.
All in all as a age pension recipient GP visit costs $52 or double for long consultation! No concession for dentists.
I get very little compared to what I would receive if living in Australia, they look after their retired a lot better.

You can go to public hospital but only if you have permanent residence otherwise you pay. I recently received a letter requesting proof I had permanent residence otherwise they were going to bill me for a visit.

Cost of living is high here & harder if only on a pension. House rates have increased dramatically & power is constantly increasing. I took my husband food shopping yesterday & he was appalled at the prices. We lived in Europe for 2 years until recently when we returned to Auckland.


----------



## nannayvonne (Feb 16, 2012)

anski said:


> Hi,
> 
> I draw an age pension & work part time. I have a Super Gold card SuperGold Headline - SuperGold (The SuperGold Card is a discounts and concessions card for seniors and veterans, in recognition of their contribution to New Zealand society)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, for your information , it looks like we will be able to get one of these cards when we arrive as we will be permanent residents .


----------



## johnthomson (Jun 21, 2010)

I am returning NZ expat and will have a pension better than NZ state pension.
So I will not draw the NZ state pension. Anyone know if I can still get the
Supergold card ?? Thanks, John


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

johnthomson said:


> I am returning NZ expat and will have a pension better than NZ state pension.
> So I will not draw the NZ state pension. Anyone know if I can still get the
> Supergold card ?? Thanks, John



Yes you can, you apply at your local WINZ (Work & Income ) office.

Home - SuperGold


----------



## zorrosheba (Nov 12, 2010)

*Effect on o/seas pensions when retiring to n.z.*

Hi,

My husband and I made the decision to retire back to N.Z. a couple of years ago and at the time checked out the regulations regarding pensions. We wanted to keep our part Aussie pension, part Aussie Super (for working in the public service) and part UK pension. We had heard horror stories that if you applied for N.Z. super then they wouldn't allow you to keep your o/seas pensions so wanted to stay well away from that. However, now that we are on the point of leaving, we found out today that the Aussie govt will only pay part pension and the N.Z. govt picks up the rest. However, we haven't found out what happens to the other parts of our income apart from one helpful woman from Work and Income who thought that they would take half! Has anyone had a similar experience recently and in a position to advise us?

Incidentally, I am an expat Kiwi returning home and my husband is English. We are both Aussie citizens also and my husband has been a N.Z. resident for approx. a year.

Many thanks,


Leslie.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

zorrosheba said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I made the decision to retire back to N.Z. a couple of years ago and at the time checked out the regulations regarding pensions. We wanted to keep our part Aussie pension, part Aussie Super (for working in the public service) and part UK pension. We had heard horror stories that if you applied for N.Z. super then they wouldn't allow you to keep your o/seas pensions so wanted to stay well away from that. However, now that we are on the point of leaving, we found out today that the Aussie govt will only pay part pension and the N.Z. govt picks up the rest. However, we haven't found out what happens to the other parts of our income apart from one helpful woman from Work and Income who thought that they would take half! Has anyone had a similar experience recently and in a position to advise us?
> 
> ...


My friends husband (similar circumstances) applied for his age pensions before departing Australia. He receives more than his younger wife who made the application after she reached pension age after returning to NZ.


I think you will find that Australian will ask you to complete an Income & Assets test if you look on the Centrelink website,Income test for pensions

You will be paid under an agreement AU has with NZ http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw...in-your-language/resources/014/014-1302en.pdf

There should be a downloadable claim form outlining everything.

If you take a look at it, it will advise what you can earn before your pension is reduced. Australian pensions are subject to means test (the pension is paid to those who need it to alleviate living on insufficient means) whereas the NZ Super is paid regardless of how much assets or income you have. My retired Kiwi friend owns 5 rental properties yet still receives NZ Super!!!

So I imagine Australia will pay you what they work out is your entitlement after you have declared your complete financial position, then if this amount is lower than the current NZ Super WINZ will top it up if there is a shortfall, but not any additional. New Zealand Superannuation - Work and Income

You will of course have access to healthcare & get a Gold card.

I note in a previous post you said you were going to live on Waiheke Island & currently with a Gold Card you have free ferry trips between Auckland & Waiheke Island (does not apply in morning peak hour) but saves a lot as ferry fares are expensive. Ferry info & fares here Waiheke Island weekend, Rangitoto Island Volcanic Tour, Waiheke Island Ferry, Auckalnd Harbour Cruise | Fullers - We'll take you there

As to moving companies I have used OSS on several occasions & more than happy with them, last time I used NZ Van lines & it included delivery to my house in NZ, but after waiting over a week after it had cleared customs I paid a another local company to collect it & deliver it to me, as it was cheaper than paying hotel bills.

On a positive note I prefer NZ even though I am an Aussie, no stamp duty on houses or cars here.

When are you moving over?


----------

